# My Cat. HELP!



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the most amazing beautiful sweet cat. She loves children company most, and is gentle calm and pacient. 
She has never shown any sign of agresivity towards my children, who sometimes handle her roughtly and clumsily. 

She really is precious to us. She is an indoor cat, we have never allowed her outside. 

Now I'm leaving for holidays on monday next week and my husband will have to travel too for a three months work assigment elsewhere. We will not return to Cairo till September. We had someone who would have taken care of her, but he has changed his mind in the last minute. 

Now I don't know what to do.  
It would break my heart to put her out in the streets and she would not survive anyways. 
Please if you or your family or any one you know is looking for a cat, let me know.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Bless! I hope you find someone able to help you and your puddy out Sonrisa!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

There are a few pet kennels (or Pet hotels) around Cairo that would care for her.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> There are a few pet kennels (or Pet hotels) around Cairo that would care for her.


Thanks Canuck, have you tried any of them? 

Three months is an awful lot of time. 

Long story short... At first my husband was supposed to spend here the summer and care for her, leaving only for two or three weeks on vacation, time during which we had someone who would have taken care of her, but now work is sending him away until the 15th of September and obviousy we cannot find anyone that will care for her for three months...And it's just too long for a kennel... 

I am thinking Rehoming. 

There are very uncertain times ahead of us, and I am not even that sure we will stay in Cairo next september. It seems only fair to try to rehome her now.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

SHendra said:


> Bless! I hope you find someone able to help you and your puddy out Sonrisa!


oh thanks Shendra.


----------



## eynas (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi.

My parents were talking about getting a kitten. How old is yours? And is it a male or female?

thanks.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Eynas, She is a girl. I don't know about her age, I think she is around six months old, not a kitten anymore, but not yet an adult. 

We called her Milk. 

When I first got her, around four months ago, she was very sick, worms infested, very weak meow, vomiting and diharrea. I dewormed her and with time she bounced back, and now she is perfectly healthy and very lovable. I have kept her indoors all times. 

She is totally toilett trained, and eats dry food. She does need a bit of grooming every now and then, I brush her hair and bath her every couple of weeks. (strangely enough, she absolutely loves her baths?!?). She keeps the house clean off pests and rodents. 

I have had cats before, but not like Milky, she really is very especial.

Please let me know if you are still interested.


----------



## eynas (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Sonrisa,

I dont know how to give you my email address without posting it openly, but I need to get a good photo of Milk to share with my parents to see if they would take her. They wanted a kitten, but maybe we can sell them on the benefit of a toilet trained teenager 

I already have a cat I got from the shelter a few months back, otherwise I would have adopted her myself.

Please send me some shots and I'll see if they're interested. In which district do you live by the way and when are you leaving? 

Cheers.



Sonrisa said:


> Hi Eynas, She is a girl. I don't know about her age, I think she is around six months old, not a kitten anymore, but not yet an adult.
> 
> We called her Milk.
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

eynas said:


> Hi Sonrisa,
> 
> I dont know how to give you my email address without posting it openly, but I need to get a good photo of Milk to share with my parents to see if they would take her. They wanted a kitten, but maybe we can sell them on the benefit of a toilet trained teenager
> 
> ...


you can send a PM (private message) to sonrisa easily- just click on her name & a drop down menu will appear - click on 'send private message' & you're away!!


----------



## eynas (Jul 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you can send a PM (private message) to sonrisa easily- just click on her name & a drop down menu will appear - click on 'send private message' & you're away!!


Thanks! Im VERY low-tech.


----------



## Raluk (Jun 12, 2011)

Canuck, tell us, please, where we can find those kennels in Cairo? And do you know something about prises? We have a cat and soon we need to find somebody to take care of her, because we will go in vacation until september...
Thank you!!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

OK so long story short, I thankfully found someone to adopt my cat, and she took her during the summer, only to be told in September that her husband turned out to be allergic to cats and she returned Milky to me.

So, we get the cat back, everyone is happy, especially my children to have her beloved Milkita back at home.

But yesterday I was talking to my daughter about how we might not live in Egypt for ever, and one day in the distant future we will have to leave and blablablah and all she worries about is that Milkita the cat has to come with us wherever we go because she loves her and she cannot bear to be serparated from her cat. 

So....I am in trouble. Big trouble And I suspect is gonna cost me big money. BUt I cannot break my child's heart/ 

I need to hear from people that have adopted a cat in Egypt and what is the whole process of getting the paperwork ready for moving their pets back to Europe or any other country, so if one day we leave in a hurry I don't have to think about what I need to do with Milkita, I can just put her in a bag and travel with her.

Milky hasn't had any vaccine or any veterinary check up of any kind. I just give her deworming tablest every once in a while and keep her indoors so I imagine that would protect her from catching diseases?

I need to know what to do, I don't even know how to start


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have a look here

Taking Your Cat Abroad

I think the UK has the most stringent regulations on bringing animals in although it has lightened up recently but this link will give you a good idea.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks, MS ./ According to the site I need to microchip her, a rabies vaccine and a 6months old blood test.
As well as a pet passport.

Does anyone know how to do these things in maadi. I know of a friend's friend had her pet rabies blood test faked at the american veterinary clinic, so obviously I am looking for guidance as to where how and how much in fair and honest terms will cost me to start the process of rabies vaccine/microchip/blood test etc.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Also try the DEFRA website, pet laws have changed January 2012

Direct link here

Travelling with pets « Defra

I believe Egypt is an unlisted country however check, a few hoops to jump through


----------



## Raluk (Jun 12, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Thanks, MS ./ According to the site I need to microchip her, a rabies vaccine and a 6months old blood test.
> As well as a pet passport.
> 
> Does anyone know how to do these things in maadi. I know of a friend's friend had her pet rabies blood test faked at the american veterinary clinic, so obviously I am looking for guidance as to where how and how much in fair and honest terms will cost me to start the process of rabies vaccine/microchip/blood test etc.


Sonrisa, you don't need to microchip her, because Egypt is not part of UE (this is a law only between members of UE). I will give you the telephone of my vet doctor (he speaks english too)...is in Heliopolis. He will resolve everything for you: papers, vaccinacion and all you need. You will probably pay like 200-300 EGP for al vaccinations. And the ticket to Europe will cost like 200 EGP or maybe less for your cat... 

We have a cat too...and if we will go back home in Europe, I will definitely take her with us!!!

Dr. Wasafy George - Heliopolis VET Clinic - 0123357700 (I am sorry, I don't know how it's look the new number...with new tranformation...maybe a "0" between 1 and 2 ??? ...try it ...010 233 577 00). They have a clinic in Zamalek too...I don't know which one is convenient for you...

Good luck!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Raluk said:


> Sonrisa, you don't need to microchip her, because Egypt is not part of UE (this is a law only between members of UE). I will give you the telephone of my vet doctor (he speaks english too)...is in Heliopolis. He will resolve everything for you: papers, vaccinacion and all you need. You will probably pay like 200-300 EGP for al vaccinations. And the ticket to Europe will cost like 200 EGP or maybe less for your cat...
> 
> We have a cat too...and if we will go back home in Europe, I will definitely take her with us!!!
> 
> ...




Sonrisa has no idea what her new country may be..and of course the reason for her move will probably occur again in another few year so entails another move.

It would probably be better to be covered for any possibility.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Raluk said:


> Sonrisa, you don't need to microchip her, because Egypt is not part of UE (this is a law only between members of UE). I will give you the telephone of my vet doctor (he speaks english too)...is in Heliopolis. He will resolve everything for you: papers, vaccinacion and all you need. You will probably pay like 200-300 EGP for al vaccinations. And the ticket to Europe will cost like 200 EGP or maybe less for your cat...
> 
> We have a cat too...and if we will go back home in Europe, I will definitely take her with us!!!
> 
> ...


Your cat will have to be microchipped as they will need to identify that paperwork you have proving that it has had rabies vaccine etc, is the paperwork for your cat.


----------



## Raluk (Jun 12, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Your cat will have to be microchipped as they will need to identify that paperwork you have proving that it has had rabies vaccine etc, is the paperwork for your cat.


And if I have that physical paper that prove all the vaccines? 

Anyway.... I know for sure ...a friend of mine has a dog. She traveled with the dog from Egypt to Romania this december and the dog doesen't need any kind of chipp.
But is not bad if the animal will be microchipped... I thought only to the material part. I guess is an expensive action...and if there's no need...why to pay for it?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Raluk said:


> And if I have that physical paper that prove all the vaccines?
> 
> Anyway.... I know for sure ...a friend of mine has a dog. She traveled with the dog from Egypt to Romania this december and the dog doesen't need any kind of chipp.
> But is not bad if the animal will be microchipped... I thought only to the material part. I guess is an expensive action...and if there's no need...why to pay for it?




The microchip number will be the same number that corresponds with the number that is put on the vaccination papers.. after all you could just take any dogs papers and say these papers are for Fido.
The point of Sonrisa getting her cat all up to date, chipped, vaccinated is so that she can take it to ANY country that they might be transferred to.
Plus a chip can be used if you animal strays,

Maiden


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you everybody. Gives me an understanding of what I need to do. Seems like a project really, but much easier than what I thouth it would be. I have found a place that I think can help me to get things ready for a fee: The EMRO, its called. 

Has anyone had any personal experiences with them? Their website seems very clear and organised, and I I will go to see them with Milky in Two weeks time, in February. 

THis is the information they give, I post it here because some other forumer might find it useful (warning is a long text!!)

*Pet Travel Information*

D_isclaimer: We have compiled the following information from various sources. However, as
formalities and regulations can be changed by carriers and countries, EMRO cannot be held
responsible for any changes which result in this information being incorrect._

1. You should commence paperwork* for flying your pet overseas well in advance of your projected flight as there are forms to be completed in Egypt for the export of your pet, as well as the different requirements for importation into the destination country.

2. Most usually, vaccination certificates for rabies are required, a veterinarian’s certificate certifying that the animal has been in one place for a certain period of time, blood tests for the EU which must be carried out within the EU, and micro‐chipping (the United States does not require the latter).
3. When you book your ticket, ensure that your pet is also included on it and if you are changing flights, ensure that the pet is also shown on the ensuing flight.
*
*EMRO offers a service covering all the paperwork, blood tests and any needed vaccinations for export from Egypt for a fee.*

General Documents in Egypt

1) Vaccination records

2) Health certificate (for Egypt within a week ahead of travelling; give vet flight details, date of flight, destination, etc. plus copy of owner’s passport

3) Department of Agriculture certificate for export of live animal 

Links to help you find out just what paperwork is required in the destination country.
Forms required in most countries around the world can be found on:
http://www.pettravelstore.com/store‐pet‐immigration‐forms1.html or check with the embassy of the
destination country.

Airlines have different policies on carrying pets, some are more expensive and others have restrictions,
so you need to check before you book your ticket. For information about airline policies for 100 carriers
check: Airline Pet Policies - Pets Airline Regulations


Your household pets can travel:

1. CABIN ‐ SMALL PETS IN-CABIN
If your pet is small enough to fit in a carrier, which goes beneath your seat this is your best bet for a
safe worry free trip.
On flights of less than 6 hours most airlines* will allow pets to be taken with the passenger in the cabin (except travel to the UK). Generally speaking the airline will only allow one pet per passenger and a maximum of two pets per cabin. The container for the pet must fit under the seat in front of you and must have a waterproof bottom.
**Not all airlines, especially those in the Middle East area, permit animals in the cabin. So you will need to check this procedure, or any additional restrictions, with the carrier.

2. CARGO - LARGER PETS
Larger pets must be sent as "cargo". On the major airlines this section is fully pressurized and heated.
Helpful Hints:
1.
Fly a reputable airline
2.
Don't travel during peak holiday times
3.
Unless you absolutely have no choice, only take a direct flight. If you must change flights, be sure you can collect and then re-check your dog at the layover airport. Try to give yourself a long enough layover to take him out for a walk
4.
In the summer, travel early or late in the day to avoid heat; in winter, travel mid-day to avoid severe cold. (This has nothing to do with the temperature in the cargo compartment, which is pressurized and kept between 50-70 degrees by law, but with the temperature in exposed loading areas)
5.
Make sure you are carrying a veterinarian certificate showing that your pet is in good health and their shots are current. Check both locally and with the destination country the acceptable date prior to travel when these should be issued as it can vary.
6.
If the flight is over 3 hours be sure the pet has water in the crate. There are devices that are relatively spill proof
7.
Last feed your pet at least three hours before the flight
8.
For small animals, place a large disposable nappy/diaper on the bottom of the container and put another one in a plastic bag attached to the outside of the kennel in case the animal gets delayed and holding staff can then easily clear the container and replace it
9.
.Put some dried food in a plastic bag attached to the kennel, if the flight gets delayed or the pet is held in transit for longer than expected he or she may get hungry.
10.
Cover your crate, using stickers or paint or permanent marker, with notices that say: "HI! My name is XX. Please be NICE to me. Thanks!" and "I'm traveling from XX to XX on Flight # XX" and "My Owner's name is XXX. Phone: XXX. Mobile/Cell: XXX"
11.
Carry a photograph of your dog that you can use to help find him if you're separated.
12.
Get to airport at least a half hour earlier than usual, check in, but don't let them take your pet away until the last moment (usually 30 minutes before departure)
13.
Be ABSOLUTELY certain that the door of the kennel is SECURE, really secure-but do not lock it (in an emergency it may need to be opened). Just above the door, write: "DO NOT open this door without the permission of owner or a licensed veterinarian!"
14.
Don't leave your pet before a baggage handler actually comes to collect him. Give the baggage handler a US $5 tip (or local currency equivalent)
15.
Be sure not to leave anything in the crate that your pet can rip to shreds, might get sick from, or choke on. However a favorite toy or a piece of your clothing will help soothe the animal
16.
Don't give your pet sedatives unless you have to, and only then on the advice of your vet. Sedatives make it difficult for your pet to adjust to temperature changes and turbulence, and they may impede his breathing
17.
At the gate, if you can look out the window and watch baggage being boarded, watch for your pet. If you can't see him being loaded, wait until all the other passengers have boarded then ask the gate attendant to radio the baggage area to make sure your pet has been loaded. Refuse to board unless they confirm that your pet is on the plane
18.
As you board the plane, talk to the flight attendant and say, very politely, "I just wanted to let you know my pet is on this flight, in cargo. It's his first time flying so I'd really appreciate you making sure he's ok and double-checking that he's in the right compartment."
These common sense steps will help to ensure a safe trip for your pet when he cannot travel with you in the cabin.


3. UNACCOMPANIED CARGO - Points 1 through 18 apply
IMPORTANT
•
Once the animal leaves Cairo it is out of the jurisdiction of the local airline staff and EMRO. So try to arrange for the flight to arrive during working hours and inform the person collecting the pet to alert the relevant department at the airport to have an official available to clear the pet’s importation into the country. If the flight arrives after hours, ask the person collecting the pet to alert the airport authorities to arrange a suitable holding place where the animal can be watered and fed and have its cage cleaned. You should be given a tracking number at the time of handing over the pet at the airport so you can track the pet and where it is at any given time.
Airline Pet Container Requirements
The rules regarding approved types of containers for cats, dogs, and birds flying in cabin and as cargo were created by IATA and for the most part have been accepted by the world's airlines. See link: Traveller's Pet Corner
Airline Temperature Restrictions for Pets in Cargo
Temperature Restrictions have been established by some airlines to ensure animals are not exposed to extreme heat or cold in the animal holding areas, terminal facilities, when moving the animals between terminal and aircraft or on an aircraft awaiting departure.
Heat Restriction: Pets will not be accepted by some airlines when the current or forecasted temperature at the arrival or departure airport is above 84F (29C) at either location on the itinerary (75 degrees for snub-nosed dogs – bulldogs, pugs, etc. and snub-nosed cats - Persians).
The Airline Summer Heat Embargo
During the summer months, mid-May to mid-September your airline will not allow you to transport your pet in the cargo department from Egypt and in the GCC area. This rule can also apply in other countries. Some airlines seem to take the position that they will not accept any pets in cargo during these months while others take a more flexible approach.
Choose a flight that leaves after dark and arrives early in the morning before the runway begins to heat up. If you talk with the airline they will likely take your pet in cargo on such a flight although "technically" their embargo is in effect. Try more than one airline - some are more flexible with the rule than are others. Or use a different departure or arrival city where the weather may be cooler. You might have


----------



## Raluk (Jun 12, 2011)

Sonrisa, it's been take a few time... what have you done with your cat? Did you solve the problems? Did you microchipp her? Vaccination? Where? What was the costs?

I'm interested because I have a cat too....and probably some times I will need the same procedures...

Best whishes to all !!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven't yet  I have been meaning to sort her out, but I guess I lack that sense of urgency , as I don't see myself leaving egypt anytime soon. 

Its really just something that I know I must take care of, the sooner the better. I've been kind of busy sorting out some other stuff that has nothing to do with my cat. I'm giving my self another extra two weeks before I can focus on Milky.


----------

